# Best Stem for XC?



## cjherrman (Mar 28, 2010)

I am pretty sure I have found the handlebar I want either a Ritchey Carbon WCS Flat or an Easton EC90 Flat..and I am pulling more towards the Easton for the simple cost factor. What is a good stem to run..I am wanting to go light weight but I also want a good sturdy setup...Should I go with the Thompson or run something a bit more light? It seems like they (Stems) are all made with a certain amount of aluminum anyway? and the Ritchey and FSA don't have or I can't find the weights of them..how do they compare to the Thompson thanks!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

If you're looking for lightweight and durable, check out the Syntace F99 and F119, the numerals for which relate to gram weight before you use the ti-kits.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I like KCNC SC Wing stem - lightweight and great price:

http://clee-cycles.co.uk/cc/catalog...id/68?osCsid=8435342e6b17d26fca549882eca13d0e


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

"Forged" 4-bolt models have best price/weight/performance characteristics AFAIK. Most of them - from cheap house brands like Sette, to midrange, like Race Face Evolve XC, to higher end like Syntace and Ritchey 4-axis seem to work same for me.. Common difference is whether it comes with ti hardware stock. Put Evolve XC on my daughter's bike, seems fine and found rather cheap. I like Ritchey's clamp for carbon bars. Would rather avoid the OS Syntace with the shim (they have two 31.8 models). Can't go wrong with Syntace.. Thomson looks nicer and has a slightly better clamp, but heavier, and probably not as strong for weight (speculation on my part). Does not stop me from using Thomson...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

For pure race the Syntace is hard to beat, but I
love Thomson, and that is what always ends up on
my bikes.

Best, John


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Syntace F119 is the old model. Get the new F109 instead.

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1693


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

why are people still recommending the syntace stems when the KCNC is lighter and cheaper and performs just as well?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Syntace is well proven.

I´ve bought a F99 , then ne year later I bought a Smica, guess which cracked shorthly after?

Reliability is peace of mind.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

louisssss said:


> why are people still recommending the syntace stems when the KCNC is lighter and cheaper and performs just as well?


a KCNC stem is only lighter because it already comes with Ti bolts - upgrade any Syntace stem and it is lighter + vastly better looking + more durable + cheaper + comes with a 10 year warranty

the graphics on the KCNC SC wing is the worst i've seen for some time - even worse than .... MORTOP (gads!)

1. this photo of the 100mm KCNC stem has 103g weight all over it - but is apparently 96g (hah)
2. 90g Syntace F99 Ti 25.4 x 90mm
3. 86g Extralite Ultrastem UL3 25.4 x 100mm - holding up well but abit more flex than F99

..........edit.............

http://www.kcnc.com.tw/Web/NewWeb/rdstems.htm

90g / 80mm (26.0mm)
96g / 90mm(26.0mm) 
100g / 100mm (26.0mm)
105g / 110mm (26.0mm)

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=390

Lengths & Weights (incl. optional ti bolts) 
90 mm: 90 g 
105 mm: 96 g 
120 mm: 103 g 
135 mm: 110 g


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

I would add another one to the collection

Rotor SL 105mm 89g



I had syntace f99 for a short time, I liked it but it was heavier and, I would say, too common, at least over here 

IMO rotor looks much better than syntace.
Comparing these two I didn't notice any stiffness differences.


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

You might be interested to know that this stem has been phased out and is overtaken by Rotor SL2 which is heavier by a couple of grams.



1415chris said:


> I would add another one to the collection
> 
> Rotor SL 105mm 89g
> 
> ...


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

Well said mr ck! Didn't realized until I saw my name at the bottom of ur text.. Lol!
Welcome back!!!


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> a KCNC stem is only lighter because it already comes with Ti bolts - upgrade any Syntace stem and it is lighter + vastly better looking + more durable + cheaper + comes with a 10 year warranty


I won my new KCNC off of ebay for £30! Bargain... I'd have gone for the Syntace, but the ebay price was unbeatable. Have you come across instances of failure? You mention it's less durable.

(P.S. I enjoy seeing your photos on scales - thanks for taking the time to post them).


----------



## *XJay* (Aug 24, 2008)

@Mr CK,
You seem to imply that 'too common' a things is therefore no up to your "high class" taste.

So sorry to break your BIG EGO, but I happen to drive a regular BMW 300 in UK and now 500series Australia and are proud owner of both. I don't own a ferrai or what-not, coz i am a happily married guy. You seriously need to have serious thought of your life. My pity goes to you.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

> You might be interested to know that this stem has been phased out and is overtaken by Rotor SL2 which is heavier by a couple of grams.


Yeap, I know, it took me a while to dig this stem out


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got one of the new F109 stems are they are great. Ti hardware stock and they are just as stiff as the F119 I used before, yet a bit lighter (and more important, no stupid shim). 

The F99 is also a great stem. If you need an standard dia clamp stem, they are the way to go. Spend $10 on some Ti bolts are they end up really light.


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

*XJay* said:


> @Mr CK,
> You seem to imply that 'too common' a things is therefore no up to your "high class" taste.
> 
> So sorry to break your BIG EGO, but I happen to drive a regular BMW 300 in UK and now 500series Australia and are proud owner of both. I don't own a ferrai or what-not, coz i am a happily married guy. You seriously need to have serious thought of your life. My pity goes to you.


its interesting to see how you assume that I'm implying anything at all. Whatever floats your boat man.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

markw1970 said:


> I won my new KCNC off of ebay for £30! Bargain... I'd have gone for the Syntace, but the ebay price was unbeatable. Have you come across instances of failure? You mention it's less durable.
> 
> (P.S. I enjoy seeing your photos on scales - thanks for taking the time to post them).


no probs:thumbsup: (that's why i took 'em)

score! ...there's been some killer deals also for Syntace stems on fleabay usa too

with stems (on non showbikes) you can only go so light and they are a soggy noodle - might well put the F99 back on mine if i go anywhere with serious climbs to mash - just 10g less made a massive difference in stiffness between Extralite & Syntace

Syntace's VR3 "Red Monster" would probably murderize most stems on the market including my UL3 and probably your KCNC wing long before a Syntace F series stem, Thomson XC stems might do okay.

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=4&pk=676


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how the New Ultimate Stem hold's up? Any good?


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

culturesponge - you have a PM. Thanks.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

*XJay* said:


> @Mr CK,
> You seem to imply that 'too common' a things is therefore no up to your "high class" taste.
> 
> So sorry to break your BIG EGO, but I happen to drive a regular BMW 300 in UK and now 500series Australia and are proud owner of both. I don't own a ferrai or what-not, coz i am a happily married guy. You seriously need to have serious thought of your life. My pity goes to you.


If you're going to have a nappy-change type rant then its best to direct it toward the right author. Re-read the posts and try again


----------

